# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell me .. do you dance?

## Clairity

I have been ballroom dancing (salsa, cha-cha, rhumba, swing, waltz, etc.) for a little over 4 years now and I wish I had started as a child cuz I love it so much.  ::smitten:: 

Does anyone else out there dance .. be it ballroom, country/western, tap, ballet, jazz, club or even belly?  :boogie: 

If so, which dance and for how long?

If not, but would like to start.. which dance would you like to learn?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I've never taken classes but "So You Think You Can Dance" makes me wish my parents had forced me to as a child!  :tongue2: 

Hmm I would love to learn Irish Stepdancing.. something Indian like Bharahanatyam (something like that, too lazy to google the exact name).

Okay FINE I googled it. That's how you spell it and here is a pic: 



I think I'd like to learn ballroom as well. Not so much into contemporary...

----------


## Burns

Does pole dancing count?



just kidding  :tongue2:

----------


## pj

_Heaven... I'm in heaven
And my heart beats so that I can hardlly speak
And I seem to find the happiness I seek
When we're out together dancin' cheek to cheek_

Cheek to cheek - it's the only way I've ever danced.

Otherwise, my preference is to be on stage hiding behind an instrument.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> just kidding



Liar!  :Hi baby: 
Haha


But yeah, I _love_ dancing, and I know a few different styles, most of them hip hop and techno based.

I do a lot of popping, which is the style that the guys in the white vests are doing (once they all take off their jackets) and I'm slowly learning how to lock, which is what the guys in the black shirts are doing.
Video

I can floor-glide


I can liquid (though I have a better version of this song than this guy does. Hehe.)


And I eventually intend to learn some breakdancing moves:
(The guy in the beginning of that video is fucking _amazing_, and the rest of the vid is great too, but damn, that guy is crazy. I don't have the upper-body strength for all of that. Haha.)

And here is a nice little popping battle between two girls and two guys. The guy in the hat, Salah, is one of the best poppers/wavers I've ever seen, his moves are absolutely surreal. The part where he drops down on his back looks like it defies gravity. Simply awesome. The girl with the ponytail is pretty tight, too.

Battle

Oh, and I've been dancing, off and on, since I was like 17-18 or so, and I also wanna take Salsa lessons.

----------


## Clairity

> Does pole dancing count?



Only if you're good at it!  :Hi baby: 





> And here is a nice little popping battle between two girls and two guys. The guy in the hat, Salah, is one of the best poppers/wavers I've ever seen, his moves are absolutely surreal. The part where he drops down on his back looks like it defies gravity. Simply awesome. The girl with the ponytail is pretty tight, too.
> 
> Battle



That Salah is unreal.. it just doesn't seem humanly possible to move like that!  ::D:  The girls held their own (especially the girl with the ponytail)!





> Oh, and I've been dancing, off and on, since I was like 17-18 or so, and I also wanna take Salsa lessons.



I would so love to teach you!  :wink2:

----------


## Clairity

> But the bad thing is that not many guys know how to dance and I really like partner dancing.



I love partner dancing (which is why I ballroom dance) but as you stated, there is a HUGE shortage of guys that know how!  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I would so love to teach you!



I would sssoooooo love for you to teach me.  ::wink::

----------


## Clairity

> I would sssoooooo love for you to teach me.



Deal.. my next lucid then!  :boogie:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Deal.. my next lucid then!



Sounds good. And I'm a fast learner, so I may surprise you.  ::cooler::

----------


## Clairity

> Sounds good. And I'm a fast learner, so I may surprise you.



Promises promises! We'll see!  ::D:

----------


## orange_entity

No I don't dance and I haven't learn because I'm too self-conscious. Ballroom dancing would be interesting to learn though.

----------


## Xox

I love belly dancing!!!
Wooo-hooooo for Shakira.

----------


## IZ

Yeah, I'm one of those guys that doesn't know how to dance. I would like to learn, but I always thought that one day I would have a gf that would teach me how, but sadly that hasn't happened yet.  ::embarrassed::

----------


## Man of Shred

I love salsa dancing... at least I've loved it from afar. I do plan to take lessons someday ::banana::

----------


## Universal Mind

I can get something out of slight body movements if I am listening to a song I really love, but as for big time movement dancing, it does absolutely nothing for me.  I feel nothing.  I might as well be walking around in small circles.

----------


## Spartiate

I can dance James Bond style with a girl, but alone I just look like I have a dozen bees stuck in my crotch  :tongue2: .

----------


## Phydeaux_3

I don't know much about dancin', 
That's why I got this song, 
One of my legs is shorter than the other, 
And both of my feets too long. 
'Course now right along with them, 
I got no natural rythm, 
But I go dancing every night, 
Hoping one day I might get it right! 

I'm a dancing fool!

I hear that beat, 
I jump outta my seat, 
But I can't compete, 
'Cause I'm a..... 

Dancing fool!
 ::banana::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I improvise.

For instance, one of the girls in the picture I posted not too long ago, we broke out in spontaneous '50s dance (to some Grease music, of course) and were perfectly in time and everything.  You would've thought we planned it out or something.

I can moonwalk and do trippy stuff with my feet, too.  Other than that, no, I can't "officially" dance.

----------


## Clairity

Well, I went ballroom dancing last night and decided to sign up for Argentine Tango lessons!

Here's a clip of Argentine Tango: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEfCDWLwp-4

For you guys out there, if you are shy or are just open to new things.. I would strongly recommend ballroom dancing! 

Yeah right.. laugh! But I'm telling you.. the group classes are predominently female and women look differently at a man who can dance!  :wink2: 

Dancing will also help you gain confidence in talking to, holding and moving with women.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Here's a clip of Argentine Tango: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEfCDWLwp-4



That was hot.  :Clap:

----------


## Alban

Glad to see a thread about dancing!

I love to dance, although I tend to favour an earthy freestyle over anything too technical.
My freestyle edges a little toward camp, though.

I always wanted to learn the tango.
Dark and aggressive... yummy.

----------


## ninja9578

I breakdance at bars and clubs sometimes, I'm pretty good at it.  I can also do select ballroom dances.

----------


## Amethyst Star

I usually tell people that I don't dance, but that's not entirely true.  I will dance with a group of really good friends, around whom I am not embarassed to move. I'd love to learn something more structured, though, but with some of those dances (like that Argentinian Tango), I'd probably get so focused that I'd stop breathing.

...a bad habit of mine.  Breathing is a good thing.

----------


## Clairity

> I'd love to learn something more structured, though, but with some of those dances (like that Argentinian Tango), I'd probably get so focused that I'd stop breathing.
> 
> ...a bad habit of mine. Breathing is a good thing.



Yes.. yes it is.  ::bigteeth::

----------


## BiVixen

I want to dance...so bad. The sad thing is, I have white girl syndrom. What does that mean? I CAN'T DANCE! Not if my life depended on it. My hips won't go, my body can't shimmy, my feet like to stay in one place. It is tragic, i tell you. My friends tried to teach me once and I tried...they said "Oh Rachel, you're so cute!!!!" Of course I was determined and frustrated so I pouted and replied "I don't want to be cute, i want to be sexy!!" Then they laughed.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Does pole dancing count?



I hope you take 2's and 5's; I'm all out of ones.





> I do a lot of popping, which is the style that the guys in the white vests are doing (once they all take off their jackets) and I'm slowly learning how to lock, which is what the guys in the black shirts are doing.
> Video
> 
> I can floor-glide
> 
> 
> I can liquid (though I have a better version of this song than this guy does. Hehe.)



Heh, I remember when those were all parts of break-dancing. What they call break-dancing today is only a small portion of the moves it used to encompass. I used to love watching the guys in public places with their large pieces of cardboard and some real rap playing.

I've lost interest in all that stuff because it's so much different and bastardised from its former "glory". I liked the old school, a lot. That old-school stuff was the sh!t.






> No I don't dance and I haven't learn because I'm too self-conscious.



That's my problem. I'm far too self-conscious.

Though, truth be known, I was on an Indian (Native American Indian) dance team for about a year and a half when I was a member of the Order of the Arrow (OA). (A cookie for anyone who knows what that is without an Internet search.)

----------


## Universal Mind

> For you guys out there, if you are shy or are just open to new things.. I would strongly recommend ballroom dancing! 
> 
> Yeah right.. laugh! But I'm telling you.. the group classes are predominently female and women look differently at a man who can dance! 
> 
> Dancing will also help you gain confidence in talking to, holding and moving with women.



You know, that really is a good point.  I have heard tons of women say that it really is a big deal to them when a guy can dance.  Some women talk like there is nothing hotter a guy can do than dance well.  I really see the advantages.  But it is just is not my area.  I think you have to be able to feel at least something from dancing to ever be good at it, and the feeling dancing gives me is like the feeling a card trick gives a moose.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I want to dance...so bad. The sad thing is, I have white girl syndrom. What does that mean? I CAN'T DANCE! Not if my life depended on it. My hips won't go, my body can't shimmy, my feet like to stay in one place. It is tragic, i tell you. My friends tried to teach me once and I tried...they said "Oh Rachel, you're so cute!!!!" Of course I was determined and frustrated so I pouted and replied "I don't want to be cute, i want to be sexy!!" Then they laughed.



Awww. Tragic is right.  ::cry::   ::hug:: 





> I think you have to be able to feel at least something from dancing to ever be good at it, and the feeling dancing gives me is like the feeling a card trick gives a moose.



LOL. Also tragic...but hilarious.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Adam

OMG I love to dance! I was throwing some serious shapes last night - We went to this club and it was dead, like people leaving and stuff, so me and my mates got up on the dance floor and the club soon filled and everyone was dancing! It was awesome  ::D: 

Also reminds me when I went to Austria, there was this like podium stage thing in the club out there, they were playing like this real dirty German techno or something like that, I don't really remember too much about it, except for the fact I dragged my mates up onto this stage and we were dancing for all the Austrian's haha! We were so English, we stood out like a sore thumb because all the Austrian guys were all standing on the edge of the dance floor and we were the only guys 'gettin our thang on' - Oh the memories - I have more stories, but I don't think they are appropriate  :tongue2:  hehe.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Sometimes it's fun to get liquidy with the music... let it flow through you.  Just maintain the beat.

----------


## Like A Bird Without Arms

Heh, the only type of dancing I can do with any proficiency is head banging.  I have the hair for it.  :smiley: 


If I could magically learn any dance it would probably be the tango, I've loved it since I was a weeee little girl.  I'll probably never take dance classes though, cause I'm not the most confident or graceful person in the world.

Also, Krumping is really intense, but I've never seen a chick do it, and I'm not a part of that whole scene to begin with, so it wouldn't do me a whole lot of good.

----------


## Clairity

> I also wanna take Salsa lessons.







> I would so love to teach you!







> I would sssoooooo love for you to teach me.







> Deal.. my next lucid then!



Well, I got lucid and found *O* but got distracted by chalk (don't ask). You can read about it here in my DJ:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...341#post536341

----------


## rastasteez

i jam out sometimes, mostly at concerts...but i do. not like a certain type just whatever i feel like, my friend taught me salsa a couple yrs ago but i sort of forgot =/

----------


## Quiver

I was at a wedding yesterday so there was a fair mix of young and old people.  During one of the hip hop songs a man and a woman came up and started ball room dancing (or some non-pop culture form of dancing).  It was perfectly on beat and actually looked really good, everyone started cheering them on.  I think I was the most shocked though... they were my parents

I wanna learn to do that. O_O

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I was at a wedding yesterday so there was a fair mix of young and old people.  During one of the hip hop songs a man and a woman came up and started ball room dancing (or some non-pop culture form of dancing).  It was perfectly on beat and actually looked really good, everyone started cheering them on.  I think I was the most shocked though... they were my parents
> 
> I wanna learn to do that. O_O



Haha. I would have loved to have seen that. Props to your folks.  ::cooler::

----------


## Clairity

> During one of the hip hop songs a man and a woman came up and started ball room dancing (or some non-pop culture form of dancing). It was perfectly on beat and actually looked really good, everyone started cheering them on. I think I was the most shocked though... they were my parents



I love this story!!! I know you were so proud of them!!





> I wanna learn to do that. O_O



Have your parents teach you!  :wink2:

----------


## Ariadne

I love dancing too. :smiley: 
I've tried lots of different styles of dancing but my favourite at the moment is probably hip hop. I'm not very good at dancing though, so i only dance in the privacy of my own home or at this dancing class i sometimes go to, never in public or any other sort of informal social setting.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Hey, O, I just looked at those videos.  How did you learn to floor glide?  Show me show me show me.   :tongue2:

----------


## will.i.am

Im big into Liquid dancing. Here is a video of me and my buddy. There is no sound, but we had techno blasting in the background. Its not my best performance, by far, but its good enough. Im the one not wearing a hat, and Im really drunk.

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fusea...deoid=15580828

(tell me if the link doesnt work)

----------


## Clairity

> Im big into Liquid dancing. Here is a video of me and my buddy. There is no sound, but we had techno blasting in the background. Its not my best performance, by far, but its good enough. Im the one not wearing a hat, and Im really drunk.
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fusea...deoid=15580828
> 
> (tell me if the link doesnt work)



LOL!! It looks like you're having alot of fun!!

(but careful with that cigarette.. you could hurt somebody waving it around like that!)  ::D:

----------


## Adam

> Im big into Liquid dancing. Here is a video of me and my buddy. There is no sound, but we had techno blasting in the background. Its not my best performance, by far, but its good enough. Im the one not wearing a hat, and Im really drunk.
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fusea...deoid=15580828
> 
> (tell me if the link doesnt work)



haha that's awesome! I am going to record some drunken dancing.... WAIT I have some on my phone from Austria..... Hmmm maybe when I am drunk I might post that for Ya'll lol

p.s you look like that Nick guy from backstreet boys! And I only know what he looks like coz my ex like fancies the pants off him  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Cold - Actually, I learned by just watching clips of other people do it, and I figured it out, but here are a couple of good tutorials that I found on youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7BL5zw3VZg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rBo6SClbS0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2ToNesswrY


will.i.am - LOL! Nice video, man.  ::cooler:: 

And, yeah, I've been known to burn a loose shirt or two, while dancing with a cigarette in my hand. Lol

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

That's awesome, thanks O.  I actually managed to get the most basic one today at school.  I just kinda glided around during random conversations... it's actually pretty easy.

Gonna try the more complicated ones soon.

----------


## lucidbuddha

I've been Swing Dancing for about 3 1/2 years now. Mostly social swing like West coast lindy hop, charleston, balboa and blues....good times  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> I've been Swing Dancing for about 3 1/2 years now. Mostly social swing like West coast lindy hop, charleston, balboa and blues....good times



I love east coast swing but struggle with west coast during the turns.  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

Woah.. big man can move!!  ::D:  Turn your speakers *UP*!! 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v4...rrent=noel.flv

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> Woah.. big man can move!!  Turn your speakers *UP*!! 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v4...rrent=noel.flv



Haha, now that was awesome, at least he's exercising though, funny stuff though.

I'm not sure what i like in terms of dancing, i've never really tried it, except that dancing game for the playstation, boy that brings back memories *random flashback* woah!!!  ::o:  Sorry about that...

----------


## DancenSweetie8

i looooove to dance!!  I do tap, jazz, ballet, lyrical, modern, uhhh pretty much everything.  but i never did ballroom, or belly dancing.  My favorite's lyrical or it's called contemporary if u know it by that.  I've been dancing for 15 years, and i plan to for more years!!  Dance just makes me feel amazing it expresses my feelings.  I don't know how people can not love to dance.  Without dance, i would probably be so depressed because whenever i'm sad i go in my basement and just dance!  haha i'm such a loser, but i could talk for hours about dance so i'll stop now.  
Keep dancing!

----------


## Grod

Last dance I learned was Crank that Soulja Boy.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Last dance I learned was Crank that Soulja Boy.



That doesn't count.  :tongue2: 

lol

----------


## DreamVortex

Im not much of a dancer but i do dance a bit when im happy.

----------


## Taosaur

I love to dance, mostly at jam and bluegrass shows where the whole crowd's dancing.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

This thread must be brought back to life!

I admit I dance, well alone mostly...I don't think I dance well and I don't but I have a BLAST dancing to trance or electronica and of course dance music duh.

Anyone care to teach me how to dance  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> This thread must be brought back to life!



My thread lives!  :boogie: 





> Anyone care to teach me how to dance



Well distance kind of makes that impossible  :Sad:  .. but what you could do and what I would love to do in one of my lucid dreams is go to a club and dance or be in a ballroom competition and strut my stuff with great dancers.  ::smitten:: 

.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

That sounds like a fun lucid dream!....yea the distance sucks lol

Maybe i'll find a special someone someday soon and he/she can teach me  ::D:

----------


## starfire

> That sounds like a fun lucid dream!....yea the distance sucks lol
> 
> Maybe i'll find a special someone someday soon and he/she can teach me



Hey, I asked you a few questions in your "ask me anything" thread  :tongue2: 


And no, I suck at dancing lmao

----------


## JET73L

Well, actually, I can, just not freestyle. Which is the only way people my age dance nowadays (or at least try to dance, have you seen some of the "dance-offs" from the people at my former school? Pitiful. Well, mostly pitiful.) I know how to do some sadly outdated dances, mainly from watching 80s movies, but I've been wanting to learn some basic classic dances. (I can do a passable imitation of a couple of really classic dances, but that's about it.)

----------


## Clairity

> but I've been wanting to learn some basic classic dances. (I can do a passable imitation of a couple of really classic dances, but that's about it.)



If by classic, you mean waltz, foxtrot, rhumba, tango, etc.. every dance studio usually has group classes once a week (prices usually range from 5-15 dollars) and believe me, guys are like treated like diamonds in these places.  :wink2:

----------


## A dreamer168

Yeah I dance.

I love to dance.

----------


## SomeDreamer

I don't dance ::D:  And the world should problaly be thankful for that :wink2:  Actually I've never ever once in my life tried to dance  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> Actually I've never ever once in my life tried to dance



Never.. never ever? Do you tap your foot or bob your head at least?  :Sad: 

.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

I used to be so anti-dancing because I was terrified people would figure out im not straight or something, lame fears....but ever since being 'outed' I feel more comfortable dancing, not that im good at it hehe

----------


## SomeDreamer

> Never.. never ever? Do you tap your foot or bob your head at least?



Well... I do play guitar, so sure, while standing up playing I got some moves and stances :tongue2:  hehe. Not quite dancing but oh well :wink2:  Although I only feel comfortable doing such things if I'm holding a guitar ^^

----------


## Clairity

> I used to be so anti-dancing because I was terrified people would figure out im not straight or something, lame fears....but ever since being 'outed' I feel more comfortable dancing, not that im good at it hehe







> Well... I do play guitar, so sure, while standing up playing I got some moves and stances hehe. Not quite dancing but oh well Although I only feel comfortable doing such things if I'm holding a guitar ^^



To really enjoy/lose yourself in dance.. there's nothing truer than the saying, "dance like no one's watching". 


.

----------


## Taosaur

> To really enjoy/lose yourself in dance.. there's nothing truer than the saying, "dance like no one's watching". 
> 
> 
> .



Or dance with everyone in the room. Though that can lead to sexydance...

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Nothing wrong with a little grinding  :tongue2:

----------


## Xibran123

...Yeeeah...Sadly, I got two left feet. ::embarrassed::  It sucks but the  only semi-decent thing I can do is the robot. And not the typical robot, I like the more advanced, "holy-crap-is-he-real?!" robot.

----------


## SpecialInterests

I love dancing. I breakdance, pop, and hip-hop  ::D:  My avatar is me in a freeze, might be hard to make out.

----------


## kichu

> I love dancing. I breakdance, pop, and hip-hop  My avatar is me in a freeze, might be hard to make out.



Ooohhhh!  Video?

----------


## AirRick101

> I love dancing. I breakdance, pop, and hip-hop  My avatar is me in a freeze, might be hard to make out.



SpecialInterests, I challenge ya to a bboy battle!

But you're more than hundreds of miles away from me, lol (I'm in Cali)

You got any youtube vidz?  Nice to meet a fella bboy.

----------


## kichu

> SpecialInterests, I challenge ya to a bboy battle!
> 
> But you're more than hundreds of miles away from me, lol (I'm in Cali)
> 
> You got any youtube vidz?  Nice to meet a fella bboy.



Videos, videos... I keep hearing about them.  AirRick - when can I see???

----------


## AirRick101

> Videos, videos... I keep hearing about them.  AirRick - when can I see???



they're on the way....I'm just so busy these days.....and sick (I called in sick and slept through most of work today)

I have a few videos that I shot from last week, but I'm not satisfied with my performance in those (although I got many kukos for it from when I posted it on facebook) but even I took that off soon after posting, lol

I hope to record something tomorrow or perhaps the day after (I know, start to sound like an empty promise, huh?)

I wish myself a quick recovery!  :Off to Bed: 

and you'd better too.  ::hug::

----------


## kichu

> I wish myself a quick recovery! 
> 
> and you'd better too.



But of course my pet!

----------


## AirRick101

Just posted it, it's in my sig.

Did some quick editing last night instead (I'm still kinda sick) for some old clips, but I hope to post some newly recorded stuff later this week.

Enjoy!!

----------


## Clairity

> Just posted it, it's in my sig.
> 
> Did some quick editing last night instead (I'm still kinda sick) for some old clips, but I hope to post some newly recorded stuff later this week.
> 
> Enjoy!!



You are soo good!!  ::smitten:: 

.

----------


## AirRick101

*looks left....looks right....*

~BUMP~

...

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't trying to promote my new dance video. (in my sig)

If you have a youtube account, show me sum love via text commentz!!  :tongue2: 

I want to be famous, like....kevjumba famous!!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *looks left....looks right....*
> 
> ~BUMP~
> 
> ...
> 
> I'd be lying if I said I wasn't trying to promote my new dance video. (in my sig)
> 
> If you have a youtube account, show me sum love via text commentz!! 
> ...



Nice moves, man!  ::goodjob2::  We've actually got a pretty similar style (and you're damn lucky you actually have access to a studio to practice in). When I get the time and/or the privacy, I'll post one of my own.

----------


## AirRick101

> Nice moves, man!  We've actually got a pretty similar style (and you're damn lucky you actually have access to a studio to practice in). When I get the time and/or the privacy, I'll post one of my own.



it's 24 hour fitness; most of the gyms have this aerobics room (or studio) attached to the rest of the building. I just found out recently that you can do whatever you want with them when there's no yoga, taebo, etc, going on.  they tend to be free on weekends and friday nites (as well as late night on the weekdays, but practicing at such a schedule would be hazardous to my '9-5')

I just happened to see the room empty the other day and went "...shit, _I'm_ gonna use it!!"

p.s. if you're gonna use a place like this at a gym or whatever, don't expect to get some privacy before dancing.  during everything I shot, lines of people running on treadmills outside the windows were watching me, lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> it's 24 hour fitness; most of the gyms have this aerobics room (or studio) attached to the rest of the building. I just found out recently that you can do whatever you want with them when there's no yoga, taebo, etc, going on.  they tend to be free on weekends and friday nites (as well as late night on the weekdays, but practicing at such a schedule would be hazardous to my '9-5')
> 
> I just happened to see the room empty the other day and went "...shit, _I'm_ gonna use it!!"



Nice! Hmmm. I might have to find out if there is one of those around here.  ::cooler:: 





> p.s. if you're gonna use a place like this at a gym or whatever, don't expect to get some privacy before dancing.  during everything I shot, lines of people running on treadmills outside the windows were watching me, lol.



Well, by privacy I meant more along the lines of not having a house full of family members out in the garage playing cards and some music of their own. My room is just too cramped to get a good cam view of my whole body, and have room to move. I don't mind other people seeing me dance, though. Heh.

I went to record a little something yesterday and my batteries died on me before I could get a good take. Completely forgot today but I will pick some up after work tomorrow.

----------


## guitarboy

I dance.

----------


## Unelias

I do movements on the dance floor that have distant feeling of rhythmic moves. So, I usually just drunk dance.

Seriously, I trained couple years for competitive ballroom dance. ( maybe its that in English)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Here's a video of my silhouette dancing. Lol. I knew it was going to come out dark, but I didn't think it would be this dark. I put hardly any energy into this, since I've got a pretty good buzz, but I just wanted to post what I had. I also couldn't floor-glide at all, because my shoes stick to well to het hardwood. I'll upload another vid when I can get some better light. Probably in the garage, when I've got some daylight.

----------


## Clairity

Go O!!!  :boogie:  Go O!!! :boogie:  Git down wit your bad self!!  ::D: 

.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Heheh @ Clairity.  ::cooler:: 

MUCH better video. It's still not great quality, because my cam pretty much sucks for video, especially when there is not bright, direct light in the scene. Still, you can see it good enough. I'd just gotten home from work and hardly even felt like dancing, but I just wanted to throw something together real quick. I could'a put a bit more energy in it though. Heh. Oh well.


[Edit: Oh, and sorry about having to pull up my pants every five seconds. I had gym shorts on, beneath them, and I had to pull them up before I glide(d?), because they kept making my pants slide down.  :tongue2: ]

----------


## ninja9578

Nice one O  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Nice one O



Thankya.  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> [Edit: Oh, and sorry about having to pull up my pants every five seconds. I had gym shorts on, beneath them, and I had to pull them up before I glide(d?), because they kept making my pants slide down. ]



and you're saying your pants sliding down would be a "bad" thing?  ::bigteeth:: 

jk.. ya know I'm a big fan!!  ::wink:: 

.

----------


## kichu

O, my crush on you just triplicated.  Good god.   ::smitten::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> and you're saying your pants sliding down would be a "bad" thing? 
> 
> jk.. ya know I'm a big fan!! 
> 
> .



Lol. Thankya, love.  ::content:: 





> O, my crush on you just triplicated.  Good god.




Hehe.

----------


## ray

i find it sad that no one my age wants to at least even attempt to try to waltz.

----------


## Clairity

> i find it sad that no one my age wants to at least even attempt to try to waltz.



I do too.. a waltz can be quite beautiful to dance.  :smiley: 

.

----------


## blackjack

:smiley:  oh hey hey I would love to learn to waltz, haha I had to learn in & 8th and 7th grade but i have long since forgot hehe. I would like to learn again, but currently i have no clue if I can even dance, lol i don't wanna try at school cause if I suck... lol yeah. Be cool if I could find a private place to learn or a friend that knows how though  ::content::  , music is my thing  ::tunes::  haha maybe not dancing though  :Oops:  at least freestyle. and club dancing i havent tried yet hmm

----------


## Clairity

> Be cool if I could find a private place to learn or a friend that knows how though  ,



blackjack, there are dance studios that offer beginner group lessons in all types of dance for $5 to $10.. there everyone is a beginner so no need to feel self-conscious. Sadly, private lessons at a dance studio can be pretty expensive!

.

----------


## blackjack

lol I dont wanna ask my parents cause theyll bug me about it and I dont want my friends to find out till Im settled into it, theyd just try to discourage me  :Sad:  , haha thats why i want private lessons

----------


## Xaqaria

> lol I dont wanna ask my parents cause theyll bug me about it and I dont want my friends to find out till Im settled into it, theyd just try to discourage me  , haha thats why i want private lessons



If you take a group lesson, chances are no one that knows anyone that knows anyone you know will be there.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I'm working on my tuts, so I just thought I'd post these good tutorials here, for anyone interested.

(First off, here's a clip of what tutting looks like, from one of the greats)



And now the tutorials:
(This guy is fucking _amazing_. Check him out, after the tutorial, at 4:34 into the vid.)







Keep practicing!!  :boogie:

----------


## Man of Shred

Nice O' it almost looks like snake and crane Kung fu. it looks very gracefull.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Nice O' it almost looks like snake and crane Kung fu. it looks very gracefull.



Hell yeah. That's one of the things I love most about it. I also love the influence of Egyptian dance and hieroglyphics in there.

Here's two more good demos of it:


(Awesome two-man tutting)

----------


## Clairity

> (Awesome two-man tutting)



Tutting is amazing and I really like this one! 

.

----------


## Goldney

I'd like to dance but I'd be worried about leaving my friends behind, 'cause my friends don't dance and if they don't dance, well they're no friends of mine...

----------


## acatalephobic

> Tell me...do you dance?



...wait, there are people that _don't_?

 ::shock::

----------

